# He pulled out! What happened?!



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I went out this morning and stood on this bridge that the carp pass under all the time. The first shot I took was at one about a foot under the water and right under me. I nailed him through the back, the arrow went right through him and stuck into the sand under him so only about 6" of arrow was left sticking out his back. When I started to reel in he was fighting a bit and when the arrow came out of the bottom he pulled right off the arrow and swam away! What could have possibly happened?


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

every time you nock your arrow, make sure the tip is tight, so the barbs cant release. what kind of tip were you using?


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Uhhh... I'm not really sure. My dad bought everything but the bow so I'm not sure what everything is.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

get a muzzy tip, there the best ive used, the penetrators look good, and the garpoons are ok, but they get crap in them, and dont work that great. the little cheapo tips work for a little while on smaller fish, but the muzzys work great, plus the point is replaceable, and if you have access to a benchgrinder, they are easily sharpened.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I looked on the muzzy website and apparently that's what I've got is the garpoint muzzy.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

well, it happens to everyone, its not all that uncommon no matter what you use, just make sure your tip is tight, and sharp.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

If you are using muzzy points, here's a tip. Bend the barbs close to the shaft. Then, loosen the tip slightly so that, when rotated, the barbs go about 90 degrees. This way, you have a much smaller entrance hole and a lot more holding power on the way back. Ever since I did this my loss-to-catch ratio has greatly improved.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Duckslayer100 said:


> If you are using muzzy points, here's a tip. Bend the barbs close to the shaft. Then, loosen the tip slightly so that, when rotated, the barbs go about 90 degrees. This way, you have a much smaller entrance hole and a lot more holding power on the way back. Ever since I did this my loss-to-catch ratio has greatly improved.


Hmm, interesting. I'll have to try that when I get my stuff back from my girl friends car.


----------



## mjoe (Jan 28, 2007)

Also the gar tips on muzzys make a bigger hole, witch will give you more pull outs. When I found this out last summer i ground my gar tips to more like a carp tip, and has worked much better.


----------

